# closed not available



## easyrider (Apr 10, 2022)

says j-1 and 13 on it


----------



## PlasticNerd (Apr 10, 2022)

1940-1st quarter FYI


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 10, 2022)

$10


----------



## easyrider (Apr 10, 2022)

no deal


----------



## buickmike (Apr 10, 2022)

$18


----------



## easyrider (Apr 10, 2022)

no deal


----------



## easyrider (Jun 22, 2022)

closed


----------

